# AlpineZone Summit 2.0 at Sugarloaf - March 25-27, 2011



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

More info: http://news.alpinezone.com/84289/

Credentials, lodging deal and itinerary: http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php

*Some highlights:*

*$99 per person in Sugarloaf condominiums (maximum occupancy)*

*OR*

*$166 per person in the Sugarloaf Inn (double occupancy)*



Package Includes:

Two Nights of Lodging
Lift Ticket for Saturday
Free Lift Ticket For Sunday (pick-up at the AlpineZone Après Party on Saturday, AZers 13+ only)
Free Friday Welcome Party
Free Saturday Après Party
Free Sunday First Tracks
*Guided Tour of Brackett Basin*

*AlpineZone Mogul Challenge* (Gonna try this again. Fun race if conditions aren't safe, i.e. like last year...)

*Sunday Morning First Tracks*


----------



## powhunter (Oct 25, 2010)

huh


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

wha?


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

Both wrong. Keep guessing.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2010)

AZ summit... coming soon to a mountain near you.


----------



## severine (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## St. Bear (Oct 25, 2010)

2011 AZ Summit details?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> AZ summit... coming soon to a mountain near you.



+1


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2010)

<pounds fists on electronic walls inciting a riot>

a.k.a. I had a blast last year and can't WAIT for this year's details... BRING.IT.ON!

-w


----------



## powhunter (Oct 25, 2010)

Killington next weekend???


----------



## mondeo (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> AZ summit... coming soon to a mountain near you.


Glad it's not at Sugarloaf again, then.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2010)

C'mon Greg... I've already hit refresh about 20 times since my post...

-w


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2010)

AlpineZone 2.0, the sequel?


----------



## severine (Oct 25, 2010)

Twisted Nut 2.0? Now with Twisted Gut....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2010)

severine said:


> Twisted Nut 2.0? Now with Twisted Gut....



:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2010)

from the where you'd like to go thread -


deadheadskier said:


> Whiteface
> Gore
> Gunstock
> Bromley
> Plattekill





bvibert said:


> In no particular order.
> Burke
> Wildcat
> Saddleback
> ...





Greg said:


> 1. Stowe
> 2. Jay
> 3. Wildcat
> 4. Cannon
> 5. Whiteface




 3 moderators have WHITEFACE on their list..  coincidence . .. i think not!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

Just keep 3/25-27 open.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Just keep 3/25-27 open.



I'll be showered and ready to go.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Just keep 3/25-27 open.



closing weekend @ Killington ???


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> closing weekend @ Killington ???



Ouch...

funny...

But Ouch...

-w


----------



## severine (Oct 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be showered and ready to go.



Are wa-loaf and Paul bringing a comforter to share?


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> closing weekend @ Killington ???



Well, I should note that BMMC is the following weekend this season so no conflict there.


----------



## mondeo (Oct 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> Well, I should note that BMMC is the following weekend this season so no conflict there.


And the 20th annual MogulProShop.com Bump Competition the weekend before.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And the 20th annual MogulProShop.com Bump Competition the weekend before.



Correct.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

20th Annual. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

More information tomorrow...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> closing weekend @ Killington ???



Nice!

I'm tuned in. Comforter only comes if Paul is attending too ...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2010)

Woo!!!

But what happened to 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4...........


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Woo!!!
> 
> But what happened to 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4...........



AZ only does major increments... or excrements depending on what we're talking about.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> More information tomorrow...



it is tomorrow, in Australia.. give up the goods!


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> it is tomorrow, in Australia.. give up the goods!



Fair enough. A hint:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2010)

:beer: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait.

-w


----------



## roark (Oct 25, 2010)

sooooo hoping the snowfields are in play this time.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweetness! I hope Brackett Basin is in play this time!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Sweetness! I hope Brackett Basin is in play this time!



I bet that's not all you hope is in play... ;-)






-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I bet that's not all you hope is in play... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good one! This thread needed that photo.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2010)

Ha! So if those girls are still there, who is going to be the brave one to inform them that they are famous on the internet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Ha! So if those girls are still there, who is going to be the brave one to inform them that they are famous on the internet? :lol: :lol: :lol:



One of them is already famous in a ski magazine anyway, isn't she?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, I forgot....  WOOOO!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

More info: http://news.alpinezone.com/84289/

Credentials, lodging deal and itinerary: http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php

*Some highlights:*

*$99 per person in Sugarloaf condominiums (maximum occupancy)

OR

$166 per person in the Sugarloaf Inn (double occupancy)*

Package Includes:
Two Nights of Lodging
Lift Ticket for Saturday
Free Lift Ticket For Sunday (pick-up at the AlpineZone Après Party on Saturday, AZers 13+ only)
Free Friday Welcome Party
Free Saturday Après Party
Free Sunday First Tracks

*Guided Tour of Brackett Basin*

*AlpineZone Mogul Challenge* (Gonna try this again. Fun race if conditions aren't safe, i.e. like last year...)

*Sunday Morning First Tracks*


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

Fill a condo and the weekend will cost you a hundred bucks. Considering what you get, that's almost free.... :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> *AlpineZone Mogul Challenge* (Gonna try this again. Fun race if conditions aren't safe, i.e. like last year...)



bah

conditions were totally safe skiers left on skidder


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks again for arranging this, looking forward to going again.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bah
> 
> conditions were totally safe skiers left on skidder



That's debatable. I felt pretty unsafe... Goosestomper:







I'd imagine the plan would be Winter's Way which was chock full of strip club bumps as you call them last time... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Fill a condo and the weekend will cost you a hundred bucks. Considering what you get, that's almost free.... :beer:



That's a crazy good deal!

Can't wait.  Here's hoping for either epic spring conditions or sweet pow!

This year I'm gonna get hammered at both the parties, to make things more interesting! :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Just keep 3/25-27 open.


Open it is.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job Greg....I'll be in this year.   The additional territory should make it even more interesting.


SteveD


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 26, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I bet that's not all you hope is in play... ;-)
> 
> -w


You betcha.=) 


riverc0il said:


> Ha! So if those girls are still there, who is going to be the brave one to inform them that they are famous on the internet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I volunteer the trailboss. 


Greg said:


> More info: http://news.alpinezone.com/84289/
> 
> Credentials, lodging deal and itinerary: http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php


Thanks for this, Greg. I am looking forward to it! I'll have to be creative with my schedule; but, I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 26, 2010)

this is gonna be rough.  gunny comp, this and then the bmmc.  at least the summit is the only thing i'll need the whole weekend for.

but i'm puttin it on the calender.  should be a good time.

now who wants to share a condo??????


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2010)

See you all in Brackett Basin!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> but i'm puttin it on the calender.



is that code for filing divorce papers???  :lol:


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 26, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> You betcha.=)
> 
> I volunteer the trailboss.
> 
> Thanks for this, Greg. I am looking forward to it! I'll have to be creative with my schedule; but, I'll do my best to be there.



Me too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> is that code for filing divorce papers???  :lol:



could very well be the case.....


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 26, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> is that code for filing divorce papers???  :lol:





2knees said:


> could very well be the case.....



can you work the "family getaway for a long weekend" angle? i'm trying that...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> could very well be the case.....



I have a spare bedroom, cheap rent.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Great effin deal!!!   Think im gonna take off the whole week..and go on tour ending up at SL friday


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Great effin deal!!!   Think im gonna take off the whole week..and go on tour ending up at SL friday



Sweet! I'll probably do like last year and aim to get to the Loaf early afternoon on that Thursday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2010)

Hitting Saddleback on Friday worked out pretty good last year. Despite it being pretty frigid. Anyone want to do that again?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

This thing is still 5 months away.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> This thing is still 5 months away.



Wet blanket.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd be up for a saddleback friday... I didn't make it there last year.

-w


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hitting Saddleback on Friday worked out pretty good last year. Despite it being pretty frigid. Anyone want to do that again?


Saddleback mid-week is only $35, smoking good deal, even if folks can only do an afternoon after a long drive. Seems like a no brainer for anyone that has ever wanted to give Saddleback a try.

I took Friday off from work that weekend already. Might take Thursday off too but I will make that commitment depending upon conditions. I'll likely do a Saddleback day though I might just go for three in a row at the Loaf. All depends on conditions and what I feel like.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I'd be up for a saddleback friday... I didn't make it there last year.
> 
> -w



I could be up for that too, or SR again, or SL, or???


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cool, not missing it this year!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Ha! So if those girls are still there, who is going to be the brave one to inform them that they are famous on the internet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
Trust me.  They know.  The question is if Snowmonster's face is on the walls of the Widowmaker as they promised so that he is immortalized in the walls of Sugarloaf history


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Trust me.  They know.  The question is if Snowmonster's face is on the walls of the Widowmaker as they promised so that he is immortalized in the walls of Sugarloaf history



Is the restraining order framed next to it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I bet that's not all you hope is in play... ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't think they are in play.  Snowmonster has claimed them.  

(Ladies Man!)  :wink:


----------



## tcharron (Oct 26, 2010)

Any clarifications on significant others and family, etc?


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 26, 2010)

I would love to go and meet up with some Azer's.  It's 1 week before I leave for Utah so I'm going to have to measure the DTI before making any plans.  Any rules or restrictions on spouses.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 26, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Any rules or restrictions on spouses.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



errr . . . ya gotta share'em if you bring'em :-o

That what I recall from last year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2010)

4aprice said:


> Any rules or restrictions on spouses.



Just have them sign up, or sign them up. I think that's what a few folks did last year.

The sharing thing? You need to post pics of said spouse first ...


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> errr . . . ya gotta share'em if you bring'em :-o
> 
> That what I recall from last year.



 Was I that drunk?


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

Sailor Jerry's


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sailor Jerry's



:lol:


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 26, 2010)

By the way, great news that AZ 2.0 will be at Sugarloaf.  A Friday side trip to SB sounds like a great idea.  The chance to get first tracks on Sunday is a benefit that makes the whole experience worth while (it had me strongly considering a pass upgrade).  I look forward to meeting more AZ'ers at 2.0.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 27, 2010)

Skimaine said:


> By the way, great news that AZ 2.0 will be at Sugarloaf.  A Friday side trip to SB sounds like a great idea.  The chance to get first tracks on Sunday is a benefit that makes the whole experience worth while (it had me strongly considering a pass upgrade).  I look forward to meeting more AZ'ers at 2.0.



5 of us met up on Friday at Saddleback. It was a great day for sure. I would be down for this again!!


----------



## hammer (Oct 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> This thing is still 5 months away.


According to the date on the title it already happened...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 27, 2010)

hammer said:


> According to the date on the title it already happened...


 
Date fixed.  Thanks,


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2010)

hammer said:


> According to the date on the title it already happened...



:lol:  I can't believe that no one else caught that yet.

Fixed


----------



## reefer (Oct 27, 2010)

*Nice!*

The reefer crew is organizing for a return visit! Great time last year! I'm going to insist on Friday being in-play for me this year.


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  I can't believe that no one else caught that yet.
> 
> Fixed


  which is why I ignored this thread until just now!


----------



## darent (Oct 27, 2010)

good job greg, It was a blast last year,hope for better snow this year to try out the new   glades


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 27, 2010)

Sugarloaf? In.     On the calendar, and super excited already!!


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sailor Jerry's



yes?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> yes?


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll definitely be at the AZ Summit 2.0 at Sugarloaf again this year.  Last year was a blast & the price even went down this year (from $136 per person to $99 per person).  Without a doubt, Sugarloaf is one of the best mountains in the East.  I'm also going to make sure I hit Saddleback this year.  My only regret last year was that I didn't make it to Saddleback.  

Nevertheless, that weekend was the highlight of my ski season last year.  I wouldn't miss it this year for anything!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 30, 2010)

reefer said:


> The reefer crew is organizing for a return visit! Great time last year! I'm going to insist on Friday being in-play for me this year.



Id like to join that crew!!!!


----------



## reefer (Nov 1, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Id like to join that crew!!!!



Your in dude. Last year we upgraded and it cost us like $50.00 more each. Instaed of $156.00 with tax it was $205.00. Looks like it will be $30.00 - $40.00 cheaper this year. We'll see. The condo the (4) of us had in Sugartree II could have slept a few more comfortably. It had an upstairs, and of course a walk-out deck.................It was ski-in/ski-out. Stopped in for lunch both days!
I'll probably call this week to see what the deal is and shoot you a PM if you want to join us.
Keith


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2010)

What a beautiful sight!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Hitting Saddleback on Friday worked out pretty good last year. Despite it being pretty frigid. Anyone want to do that again?


Will make it this season....



Skimaine said:


> .........  I look forward to meeting more AZ'ers at 2.0.


Work schedule = in synch with Summit, and skiing in general, this season....what a relief.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

shouldn't this be a sticky?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2011)

I was just thinking about digging this up and bumping it.

Going to make reservations soon.

Can't wait.

Last year was a blast.

-w


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2011)

Like a sick joke, once again, I have a paper to write that weekend. Lucky me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

severine said:


> Like a sick joke, once again, I have a paper to write that weekend. Lucky me.



you could write it before that weekend... just sayin'



;-)


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you could write it before that weekend... just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)


You going to watch my kids so I can? Just sayin'...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

severine said:


> You going to watch my kids so I can?



most kids think i'm creepy so it probably isn't a good idea.  I hear 03jeff is good with kids, though he pushes them down when they go skiing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> most kids think i'm creepy so it probably isn't a good idea.  I hear 03jeff is good with kids, though he pushes them down when they go skiing.



Isn't that part of teaching them how to ski?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm 99.9% sure i'm in, hopefully they have 3 twin beds in a room with one comforter....


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2011)

I just called the Loaf and booked. A group of 8 of us will be in the Birchwood condos.
Can't wait!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 9, 2011)

Just made my reservations this week, have a group of 4.


----------



## salsgang (Feb 14, 2011)

This sounds like fun. I am going to try to hit at least the Friday Saddleback get together. Would be fun to meet some of you guys.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 22, 2011)

I think its time to get a bit more excited around here about this!  I'm going to be paying close attention to Sugarloaf (and Saddleback) trip reports these next few weeks!!  Anyone going up for a scouting mission?

Wahooo!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 23, 2011)

Getting pumped for this trip myself.  I know a lot of people have made their reservations and are planning on being there.  I hope it's an even bigger success than last year!


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2011)

Wah. Nobody wants my kids. If I can't find a babysitter, I don't get to go.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2011)

severine said:


> Wah. Nobody wants my kids. If I can't find a babysitter, I don't get to go.



I'm in the same boat. I want to book, but I'm waiting to hear back from a sister-in-law to see if she'll take the kids for the weekend. If you can't go, how about you take your kids up to my house for a little vacation and watch mine too while I go to the Loaf ... :razz:


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2011)

severine said:


> Wah. Nobody wants my kids. If I can't find a babysitter, I don't get to go.



I've been missing  your cheery chatter.

Will this help?  Apologies to Brian!


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 23, 2011)

severine said:


> Wah. Nobody wants my kids. If I can't find a babysitter, I don't get to go.



Why not bring the children with you and travel as a family?


----------



## severine (Feb 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm in the same boat. I want to book, but I'm waiting to hear back from a sister-in-law to see if she'll take the kids for the weekend. If you can't go, how about you take your kids up to my house for a little vacation and watch mine too while I go to the Loaf ... :razz:


Nice.  I'd almost offer that *AT* Sugarloaf except, just like last year, I have a paper to write that weekend. Any time not on the slopes or having AZ fun will be spent on homework. Boo.



Black Phantom said:


> Why not bring the children with you and travel as a family?


Added costs--remember, I'm a broke college student.  Mod condo isn't exactly kid-friendly. Neither is the nightlife. 

Besides, I spend all day with them... I'd like to get away from them once in a while. After all, everyone else is getting a vacation to go on this trip.  Do you want to bring your job with you? 

Seriously, I love them...and it was on my mind. But I'd like some time away.


----------



## Redliner (Feb 23, 2011)

This trip sounds too good to pass up! Now I just need to talk some people into it


----------



## roark (Feb 23, 2011)

will be looking for folks to share a pad with... Riv? skibum9995?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 23, 2011)

roark said:


> will be looking for folks to share a pad with... Riv? skibum9995?


I might be up for a day but I don't think I'll be able to swing the entire weekend. If I can, I'll keep you posted. But at this time, I might do Saturday as a day trip.


----------



## billski (Feb 23, 2011)

severine said:


> Seriously, I love them...and it was on my mind. But I'd like some time away.



Isn't that why God gave them grandparents?  Actually, the _only _time my parents sat for our kids was when we went to a wedding in Chicago.  My wife spent nearly the whole reception on the phone with them.  Those sweet innocent things turned into holy terrors.:sad:


----------



## WJenness (Feb 23, 2011)

roark said:


> will be looking for folks to share a pad with... Riv? skibum9995?



I may be in for this...

Waiting to hear from a couple friends if they want to do it, if they waffle, I'll be in... If they don't, you would be welcome to join us.

-w


----------



## roark (Feb 23, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I may be in for this...
> 
> Waiting to hear from a couple friends if they want to do it, if they waffle, I'll be in... If they don't, you would be welcome to join us.
> 
> -w



thanks, keep me posted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2011)

Woo Hoo, sister-in-law came through! Gotta talk to Jeff and see about putting a group together.


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2011)

billski said:


> Isn't that why God gave them grandparents?  Actually, the _only _time my parents sat for our kids was when we went to a wedding in Chicago.  My wife spent nearly the whole reception on the phone with them.  Those sweet innocent things turned into holy terrors.:sad:


Put the word out but none of them are biting. Though my MIL is watching them so we can go to the Sundown bump comp the week before, but just for the day.



wa-loaf said:


> Woo Hoo, sister-in-law came through! Gotta talk to Jeff and see about putting a group together.


Yay! Bring a comforter!


----------



## Redliner (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey AlpineZoners! I just booked the AZ summit trip to the loaf. We are staying at the Sugartree unit. We look forward to the upcoming weekend and meeting you nice folks up there, thanks so much for the great deal!! Psyched!!


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 28, 2011)

*Booked!*

Snowbrook Village and Sugarloaf, here I come!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

Officially trolling to see if anyone else needs to get together for a condo.


----------



## roark (Feb 28, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Officially trolling to see if anyone else needs to get together for a condo.



likewise. need a few more...


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2011)

~3 weeks. Let's start a roll call:

Greg


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 3, 2011)

Greg said:


> ~3 weeks. Let's start a roll call:




Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2011)

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert (still trying to get my wife to come, but having childcare issues)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2011)

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert (still trying to get my wife to come, but having childcare issues)
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with 
Roark
WJenness


----------



## reefer (Mar 3, 2011)

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert (still trying to get my wife to come, but having childcare issues)
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with 
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum




staying in sugartree


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 4, 2011)

yo
Me and soulseller are down, not sure if we've convinced anyone else to go yet. What is the deadline?


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

I am officially out. Have fun! Will miss you guys!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> I am officially out. Have fun! Will miss you guys!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> I am officially out. Have fun! Will miss you guys!



Give Brian the whoopie pies!

Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> yo
> Me and soulseller are down, not sure if we've convinced anyone else to go yet. What is the deadline?



I don't think there is a deadline?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2011)

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert (still trying to get my wife to come, but having childcare issues)
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with 
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier


----------



## severine (Mar 4, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Give Brian the whoopie pies!
> 
> Sorry you can't make it.



He doesn't have a very good track record for delivering baked goods I send along with him. :angry: 

I'm sorry, too. Just not in the cards this year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 4, 2011)

is there a deadline to register for the "az" package?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

severine said:


> He doesn't have a very good track record for delivering baked goods I send along with him. :angry:
> 
> I'm sorry, too. Just not in the cards this year.



I'll do better this time, I promise!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'll do better this time, I promise!



It is a 6 hour ride, make sure you bring enough to snack on.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Greg
> Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
> bvibert (still trying to get my wife to come, but having childcare issues)
> wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with
> ...



DHS/Guys...I'll be there.  Just need to check up on whereabouts details..  Work hours prevents a stayover/reservation on the weekend.

SteveD


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with 
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It is a 6 hour ride, make sure you bring enough to snack on.



and an extra brake caliper


----------



## bvibert (Mar 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> and an extra brake caliper



Yeah, that too...


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 4, 2011)

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog 
rocoJerry


----------



## ski45 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there a deadline?   I want to go but have to convince the golfing husband that momma needs a break....


----------



## salsgang (Mar 5, 2011)

was hoping to get up for this one since it is kind of in my home turf... but work calls. Off to UK and Portugal that week and won't be returning til Saturday evening. Have fun everyone! Treat yourself on Friday and get a few runs in a Saddlback! At $35 even a half-day is worth it!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2011)

ski45 said:


> Is there a deadline?   I want to go but have to convince the golfing husband that momma needs a break....



i emailed them to find out about a deadline, will post when i hear back.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm in (+ 6 others)  at least 3 of us will be at saddleback on Friday.  Looking forward to this!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i emailed them to find out about a deadline, will post when i hear back.



I don't think there is a deadline unless condos fill up. But I tried to book this weekend and apparently only someone named Lisa can book the AZ Summit. So I have to wait until Monday to book. WTF is up with only one person being able to deal with this? Did anyone else run into this?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think there is a deadline unless condos fill up. But I tried to book this weekend and apparently only someone named Lisa can book the AZ Summit. So I have to wait until Monday to book. WTF is up with only one person being able to deal with this? Did anyone else run into this?



I did run into this when I booked up my condo. The girl who answered the phone was clueless to the whole AZ Summit thing and had to ask around. It took a few minutes but I was eventually connected through to Lisa and the reservation process took about 2 minutes.


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 6, 2011)

Count me in +1.  Planning on Saddleback on Friday as well. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> I did run into this when I booked up my condo. The girl who answered the phone was clueless to the whole AZ Summit thing and had to ask around. It took a few minutes but I was eventually connected through to Lisa and the reservation process took about 2 minutes.



hmmm, wonder if this is why my email hasn't been returned yet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think there is a deadline unless condos fill up. But I tried to book this weekend and apparently only someone named Lisa can book the AZ Summit. So I have to wait until Monday to book. WTF is up with only one person being able to deal with this? Did anyone else run into this?



Booked! Lisa was nice. In Sugartree again, this time with WJenness, roark and a guest.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think there is a deadline unless condos fill up.



^ This. no deadline, she will book you up to the day before, subject to availability.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 7, 2011)

Psyched for this!

Also planning on SB on Friday...

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 7, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Psyched for this!
> 
> Also planning on SB on Friday...
> 
> -w



Sadly can't make Saddleback this time out.


----------



## roark (Mar 7, 2011)

tentatively in for sb, conditions (and work) permitting


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

Starting to get psyched now for this since it looks like the season down here is going to be ending quickly. I just hope we get better conditions than last year. If I head all the way up to ski frozen granular again, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 8, 2011)

Greg said:


> Starting to get psyched now for this since it looks like the season down here is going to be ending quickly. I just hope we get better conditions than last year. If I head all the way up to ski frozen granular again, I'm gonna cry.



I want another two big storms up there before we get there, then nice warm spring conditions.

Make it happen Greg.

-w


----------



## ski45 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have booked!!!!!!  One of the last rooms at the inn....over the bar.....looks like we'll be partying all night!


----------



## roark (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, just got the booking confirmation from wa-load: this is an insanely cheap deal!


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

roark said:


> wow, just got the booking confirmation from wa-load: this is an insanely cheap deal!



Indeed. Get on it folks! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 8, 2011)

roark said:


> wow, just got the booking confirmation from wa-load: this is an insanely cheap deal!



wa-loaf btw .... ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2011)

Keeping the roll call... well... rolling:

Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog
rocoJerry 
xwhaler+6
Skimaine+1
ski45


----------



## roark (Mar 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> wa-loaf btw .... ;-)


whoops!


----------



## ski45 (Mar 8, 2011)

Let's not forget the hubby.....ski45+1


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2011)

ski45 said:


> Let's not forget the hubby.....ski45+1



Greg
Woodcore (Plus 3 others)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1) and rooming with
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog
rocoJerry
xwhaler+6
Skimaine+1
ski45+1


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, sure. I miss the year there will actually be females there.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2011)

Cleaned it up a little..........


Woodcore (+3)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1) 
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog
rocoJerry
xwhaler (+6)
Skimaine (+1)
ski45 (+1) 

27 confirmed so far........


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Cleaned it up a little..........
> 
> 
> Woodcore (+3)
> ...



Ad Greg, thetrailboss and his wife to that for an even 30


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Ad Greg, thetrailboss and his wife to that for an even 30



OK!


Greg
Woodcore (+3)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1)
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog
rocoJerry
xwhaler (+6)
Skimaine (+1)
ski45 (+1)
The Trailboss (+1)


30 confirmed so far........


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

OK!


Greg
Woodcore (+3)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1)
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog
rocoJerry
xwhaler (+6)
Skimaine (+1)
ski45 (+1)
The Trailboss (+1)
gmcunni (+1 - jake)

32 confirmed so far........


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

first time to Maine for us.  taking Jake to U of VT on Friday morning for a tour, skiing Bolton Valley Friday afternoon and then over to the Loaf for the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> OK!
> 
> 
> Greg
> ...



Just spoke with Brad and as of a week or so ago, there were something like 35 people already so we're probably closer to 40+ now!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> Just spoke with Brad and as of a week or so ago, there were something like 35 people already so we're probably closer to 40+ now!



Awesome! What was the official count last year?

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

*Reminder!*

Remember, you have to print out your AZ credentials and bring them with you to the AZ Summit. Basically, just print out this page:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php

Everyone in your party will need one to take advantage of all the perks. There have been some updates to the schedule (see link above). We will not be doing the mogul challenge. It's simply going to result in trying to squeeze in too many activities in a short time frame. Instead, we are going to focus on the guided tour of the new Brackett Basin. We will meet at the bottom terminal of the Whiffletree Chairlift (weather and snow conditions permitting) at 11 AM. In the event of unfavorable weather/surface conditions, we'll do a casual fun race like last year. Same time. I'm rooting for great conditions. Here are some pics of Brackett Basin:






















Uhm.....sick!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> Remember, you have to print out your AZ credentials and bring them with you to the AZ Summit. Basically, just print out this page:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/azsummit.php
> 
> ...



 Damn yo!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

Brackett Basin is what i'm looking forward to most.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Brackett Basin is what i'm looking forward to most.



Indeed. As much fun as Sugarloaf is when it's warm with spring conditions, I certainly wouldn't mind some powder like that! After last year being groomer city, we deserve some bumps, some snowfields and some epic glades.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> Indeed. As much fun as Sugarloaf is when it's warm with spring conditions, I certainly wouldn't mind some powder like that! After last year being groomer city, we deserve some bumps, some snowfields and some epic glades.



Warm and Springlike or Dumping is all I'll accept! :beer:


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry. I'm probably out for the full weekend. But, I intend to be there for Saturday at least. I may head up some time on Friday, sleep in the car or in an inn somewhere then meet up with you folks. Or daytrip. Either way, I look forward to skiing with you all again.


----------



## ethan (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop into this thread and say hello. We had a great time with all of you guys at last year's Summit and we're looking forward to this year's. 

The welcome and apres parties are a good time (i've seen some Widowmaker pics from last year's apres party floating around the forum :beer, and the lodging package we've put together is a pretty screamin deal (it works out to just 99 bucks total for 2 nights lodging and 2 days skiing if you fill your condo).

If the snow is good, the Bracket Basin tour will be awesome for you guys as well. We have a couple of the patrollers who are on the glade cutting crew scheduled to show you guys around in there. If there's anyone who knows where the best lines are, it's definitely the guys who cut them. 

Hope to see a lot of you here again this year and meet a bunch of new folks as well. If you have any questions about the weekend or about Sugarloaf in general, feel free to give me a shout. 

Ethan


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

ethan said:


> The welcome and apres parties are a good time (i've seen some Widowmaker pics from last year's apres party floating around the forum :beer, and the lodging package we've put together is a pretty screamin deal (it works out to just 99 bucks total for 2 nights lodging and 2 days skiing if you fill your condo).



Indeed. A hundred bucks for skiing AND lodging for two days! It's almost FREE.



ethan said:


> If the snow is good, the Bracket Basin tour will be awesome for you guys as well. We have a couple of the patrollers who are on the glade cutting crew scheduled to show you guys around in there. If there's anyone who knows where the best lines are, it's definitely the guys who cut them.



That is going to be fantastic. Praying for snow, or at least skiable conditions.

Thanks guys!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 9, 2011)

ethan said:


> If you have any questions about the weekend or about Sugarloaf in general, feel free to give me a shout. Ethan



I'm coming up this Fri for the weekend, and I'm really excited for my first trip to Sugarloaf.

Can you make sure the rain stays away?  Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

Call Center reports we're up to 40.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2011)

Tentative for a Saturday day trip. Optioning for Friday or Sunday if a storm lands on another day. Not doing the weekend package.

I would have (and had already taken Friday off back when this was first announced), but I still have a TON of vouchers I need to use up this season (including a Loaf voucher, bam!) so I'll be else where on Friday and Sunday. I can't take the double whammy of not using vouchers and paying more money. I'll plan better next season!


----------



## roark (Mar 9, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Tentative for a Saturday day trip. Optioning for Friday or Sunday if a storm lands on another day. Not doing the weekend package.
> 
> I would have (and had already taken Friday off back when this was first announced), but I still have a TON of vouchers I need to use up this season (including a Loaf voucher, bam!) so I'll be else where on Friday and Sunday. I can't take the double whammy of not using vouchers and paying more money. I'll plan better next season!



Didn't you ever take an econ class...? Can't allow a sunk cost to affect future investments! :beer:

(I've still got a couple skiVT tix to use, plus a black voucher, and of course the Magic pass and crotched pass - crap I only went to the crotch once so far... dammit!)


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2011)

roark said:


> Didn't you ever take an econ class...? Can't allow a sunk cost to affect future investments! :beer:


It is not a sunk cost if I am still out there having fun.

:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> It is not a sunk cost if I am still out there having fun.
> 
> :beer:



Did roark tell you what we're paying for the condo?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Did roark tell you what we're paying for the condo?


I am aware of the two night two ticket package being $99/pp. It breaks down like this: If I ski Fri-Sun at the Loaf and don't use my vouchers else where, it nearly doubles the price because at this point with so few days left, my vouchers are "use em or loose em" every weekend.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 9, 2011)

ethan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to pop into this thread and say hello. We had a great time with all of you guys at last year's Summit and we're looking forward to this year's.
> 
> ...



^ Thanks for putting this together, Ethan. I'm looking forward to it -- especially the guided tour of Brackett Basin. Regardless of conditions, it's always a good day at the Loaf!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Ad Greg, thetrailboss and his wife to that for an even 30


 
Unfortunately I am a no-go.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Unfortunately I am a no-go.



Bummer!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Unfortunately I am a no-go.





bvibert said:


> Bummer!



That sucks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That sucks.


 


bvibert said:


> Bummer!


 
Yeah bad because I am missing Sugarloaf and skiing for a work related commitment that has come up, but good news in the sense that it is a special one-week Trial Lawyer Academy that the NY Bar Association is doing at Cornell Law School so that will help me be able to advance in life to be able to ski more some day.  I can't complain...30 days so far this season.  Life is good.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Unfortunately I am a no-go.



Big bummer. You and the lady will be missed.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 13, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> .........special one-week Trial Lawyer Academy that the NY Bar Association is doing at Cornell Law School so that will help me be able to advance in life to be able to ski more some day.  I can't complain...30 days so far this season.  Life is good.



Bummer TB, but I think that passes as an excuse.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2011)

Very jealous of all who are going to attend this event.  Would love to go a meet up with some truely hot skiers and boarders and get some turns in.  Unfortunately being stuck down here in NNJ makes Sugarloaf a true haul and going to Utah the following week means a no go for me.  I know Sugarloaf is an great place and it looks like a great deal for the group but I hope in the future AZ might decide to try someplace in Vermont.  Would love to attend one of these events but Maine is just too far for me being located down here west of NYC (and west of the Hudson River).  Have fun all of you who attend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ski45 (Mar 14, 2011)

I live near Philly and will be taking the train....hubby won't drive that far so atleast we can snooze on the way and back.


----------



## darent (Mar 15, 2011)

anyone looking for a room mate to fill a condo ,need lodging.for the summit, I am house broken, neat and 60ish


----------



## darent (Mar 18, 2011)

made reservation for summit. i have a room at the sugarloaf inn, anyone looking for a last minute room PM me and I will share


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 18, 2011)

Not to jinx's things but the weather for the AZ Summit is starting to look up! Accuweather is saying 3"-6" on Tuesday followed by below freezing temps through the weekend with the chance for more snow Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!! Goodbye suntan.......hello Bracket Basin!! 

Either way getting pumped for next weekend!  


Updated roll call.......

Greg
Woodcore (+3)
bvibert
wa-loaf (+1)
Roark
WJenness
reefer
double eject
powderhound
jrskibum
deadheadskier
bigbog
rocoJerry
xwhaler (+6)
Skimaine (+1)
ski45 (+1)
darent
gmcunni (+1 - jake)
Redliner (+3)

Are we missing anyone???


----------



## Redliner (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, your missing me:-o

Redliner +3 !!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 18, 2011)

Redliner said:


> Yep, your missing me:-o
> 
> Redliner +3 !!



Fixed!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2011)

darent said:


> made reservation for summit. i have a room at the sugarloaf inn, anyone looking for a last minute room PM me and I will share



Hope you find a roomate! If not, well then you have a sweet bachelor pad for the weekend. :beer:


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey all
Myself and soulseller want to attend. Does anyone have space for two stragglers?

Please let me know. Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Redliner (Mar 18, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Fixed!



Thank you sir! Really getting excited for our trip to the loaf and meeting all the AZ'ers! :beer:


----------



## darent (Mar 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Hope you find a roomate! If not, well then you have a sweet bachelor pad for the weekend. :beer:



the wife couldn't come this year, she is on call this weekend. the bar is really close, I was told to behave myself and don't drink to much beer


----------



## darent (Mar 19, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> Hey all
> Myself and soulseller want to attend. Does anyone have space for two stragglers?
> 
> Please let me know. Thanks!
> ...



room for one at the sugarloaf in ,fri and sat night,  drew--pm me if interested


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Not to jinx's things but the weather for the AZ Summit is starting to look up! Accuweather is saying 3"-6" on Tuesday followed by below freezing temps through the weekend with the chance for more snow Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!! Goodbye suntan.......hello Bracket Basin!!



Indeed:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...87&site=gyx&smap=1&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text

Looks promising. Back to winter!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2011)

We'll all be shaking off our hangovers on the slopes this time next week ...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> We'll all be shaking off our hangovers on the slopes this time next week ...



Just like I'm about to do in a few minutes...

:beer:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 20, 2011)

Work schedule is all flubbed up this week, going to miss this one as well.  Boooooooo

Hopefully will make the 2012 meeting!


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2011)

Important stuff in bold:



> Tonight: Partly cloudy, with a low around 16. West wind around 6 mph.
> 
> Monday: Snow, mainly after 2pm. High near 27. Breezy, with a south wind 10 to 13 mph increasing to between 20 and 23 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible*.
> 
> ...



Fresh snow and cold temps so it'll stick around. Sweet!!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 20, 2011)

Greg said:


> Important stuff in bold:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh snow and cold temps so it'll stick around. Sweet!!!!!




Pumped for some fresh snow and being able to get back into the woods!!! Are you skiing "The Loaf" on Friday Greg??


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2011)

Guess I'll be brining the Enduro and Watea 94 instead of the Progressor and Enduro. :-D


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Pumped for some fresh snow and being able to get back into the woods!!! Are you skiing "The Loaf" on Friday Greg??



That's the plan. You?


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting pumped!!!!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2011)

Big dump at the Loaf today- 12.5"  Then cold all week.

http://www.accuweather.com/us/me/kingfield/04947/forecast-details.asp?fday=1


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 21, 2011)

For anyone that's thinking of doing Saddleback on Friday (or Monday), I've got a couple of weekday vouchers at home that I won't get to use. 

First one to PM me their name/mailing address gets them. I'll stick them in the mail tonight, you shold have them by Thursday.


----------



## mishka (Mar 21, 2011)

dropKickMurphy said:


> For anyone that's thinking of doing Saddleback on Friday (or Monday), I've got a couple of weekday vouchers at home that I won't get to use.
> 
> First one to PM me their name/mailing address gets them. I'll stick them in the mail tonight, you shold have them by Thursday.



PM send  

mike


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 21, 2011)

mishka said:


> PM send
> 
> mike


They're yours.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 21, 2011)

i'll be at the river on monday if anyone is around. I'm watching the weather, could do sunday at the loaf


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Just popped up on Facebook that Brackett Basin is open:







Whoot!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.sugarloaf.com/TheMountain/brackett_basin.html

Psyched yet?


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

More pics from this morning:


























The word is that at this point *Brackett Basin will be open into the weekend!*


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

i thought that was  Brian at first.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i thought that was  Brain at first.



I know. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Gfs ftw:



> .long term /wednesday through monday/...
> Main weather feature of note will be weak low pressure tracking
> south of our area wednesday night. It will move out of the great
> lakes and upper ohio valley and through the mid atlantic before
> ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got a new pic:






Looks awesome. Hope we get a little refreshers later in the week. Even just a few inches would sweeten all that back up even more!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn yo, now I'm really stoked!

And yes, that dude totally stole my look! :smash:


----------



## Shock (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm booking our condo tomorrow (at least 3 of us) to head up there.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.  We might have a spot available if someone is looking for one.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Mar 22, 2011)

Anybody want to meet up Friday at the Loaf to ski? I know many of you folks have a ways to travel for the weekend festivities. I'll probably be rolling in around 9am and plan of skiing most of the day.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2011)

Confirmed on the day trip for Saturday. When is the meet up on Saturday?


----------



## darent (Mar 22, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Confirmed on the day trip for Saturday. When is the meet up on Saturday?



schedule of events says--11:am guided tour of brackett basin, meet at bottom of the whiffletree chair

8:30-4pm explore on own or with guide

 4-5:30 alpinezone apres party  widowmaker lounge


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2011)

TeleGrrrl said:


> Anybody want to meet up Friday at the Loaf to ski? I know many of you folks have a ways to travel for the weekend festivities. I'll probably be rolling in around 9am and plan of skiing most of the day.



Hitting up Saddleback on Friday if you decide to change your venue.


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Hitting up Saddleback on Friday if you decide to change your venue.



Ditto.  Saddleback on Friday.


----------



## roark (Mar 22, 2011)

Saddleback is my plan for Friday as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Hitting up Saddleback on Friday if you decide to change your venue.





Skimaine said:


> Ditto.  Saddleback on Friday.





roark said:


> Saddleback is my plan for Friday as well.



Wish I could make to SB this year. I'm sure the skiing will be a bit better than last time ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2011)

tempted by Saddleback for Friday.  Will be at Black Mountain instead.  Got a voucher there


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> tempted by Saddleback for Friday.  Will be at Black Mountain instead.  Got a voucher there



Black is cool and the ticket is free but.........The ticket @ Saddleback is only $35 beans and the snow is much deeper, the trees much more expansive, and there will be many cool AZ peeps out on the hill ripping it up! :roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Black is cool and the ticket is free but.........The ticket @ Saddleback is only $35 beans and the snow is much deeper, the trees much more expansive, and there will be many cool AZ peeps out on the hill ripping it up! :roll:


WoodCore makes a good point here. Saddleback just got 7" and is 100% open. Black you won't be able to get into the trees at all, regardless of how much they just got. I really dig Black. But my free R&S Card ticket is going to go unused this year as they won't be able to get back into mid-season form this late in the game. Roark's prior comment about a sunk cost does ring true in this case as Saddleback will offer a far superior experience, with the AZ guys, for only $35.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

TeleGrrrl said:


> Anybody want to meet up Friday at the Loaf to ski? I know many of you folks have a ways to travel for the weekend festivities. I'll probably be rolling in around 9am and plan of skiing most of the day.



Brian and I will be hitting Sugarloaf on Friday. Would love a tour of the goods.


----------



## Terry (Mar 23, 2011)

I was planning on Saddleback on friday but now not sure. Had a double leg injury yesterday at work. Right now both legs swollen and hard to walk. I'll see how it goes by friday. Was coming up with a group of friends who rip!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2011)

We'll be at Saddleback on Friday as well before heading over to the Loaf.
3 of us...all on skis, all with passes at the 'Back the past 2 yrs....would be happy to show anyone around!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2011)

Friday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

any advice for first timers? will be doing the 11:00 meet up for the tour but want to get a general sense of the mountain in the AM. Looking for variety of terrain, intermediate or better.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> any advice for first timers? will be doing the 11:00 meet up for the tour but want to get a general sense of the mountain in the AM. Looking for variety of terrain, intermediate or better.



Last year we all met up at the base of the Superquad at 8:30 or 9 and skied as a big group for a few runs before breaking out. I'm sure details can be worked out over beer at the welcome party ... :beer:


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> any advice for first timers? will be doing the 11:00 meet up for the tour but want to get a general sense of the mountain in the AM. Looking for variety of terrain, intermediate or better.



They're fast. Try to keep up. 

Really, I was pretty freaked out last year and even I managed to ski just fine. You just need to group up with some people who are willing to take it at your pace if you're not going to be ripping it fast and hard all day, like some of these guys are prone to do.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2011)

This morning:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> This morning:



Great, now how the hell am I supposed to get any work done today?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> any advice for first timers? will be doing the 11:00 meet up for the tour but want to get a general sense of the mountain in the AM. Looking for variety of terrain, intermediate or better.



Find and follow someone who knows what they're doing, that's my plan.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2011)

Any more snow in the forecast between now in the weekend?  

Even if what they got is all tracked out, I'm still super excited to ski Brackett.  I'm hoping they re-open the Snowfields for the weekend.  Looks like only the front side stuff is open.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2011)

I think there are snow showers forecast on and off through Friday. Don't think we'll be skiing any powder, but it should keep things fresh.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Any more snow in the forecast between now in the weekend?
> 
> Even if what they got is all tracked out, I'm still super excited to ski Brackett.  I'm hoping they re-open the Snowfields for the weekend.  Looks like only the front side stuff is open.



Definitely psyched that it's going to be million times better than last year, and we should be able to hit plenty of woods. Bump run might be skied off, but I can't imagine that there's so much traffic up there this week that the woods won't hold up. I think my plan is to hang in the trees most of the weekend. Gotta get familiar with the trial map. Still hope for a few more inches of snow. If we could only push this storm up there, we'd be golden.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2011)

I know its just the weather channel but ...


----------



## tipsdown (Mar 23, 2011)

Skiied Saddleback on a powder day yesterday...I urge anyone who's on the fence for Friday to go...Conditions are phenonmenal and there's more snow coming between now and Friday...They have better coverage in the trees than their neighbor.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn,

Looks nice at the Loaf today:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=10150116200346879&id=61554966878&aid=278808

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Damn,
> 
> Looks nice at the Loaf today:
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=10150116200346879&id=61554966878&aid=278808
> ...



Wow. Bumps just look lightly chewed at the moment. Should be an epic weekend.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> Brian and I will be hitting Sugarloaf on Friday. Would love a tour of the goods.



What time are you going to be arriving?


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2011)

TeleGrrrl said:


> What time are you going to be arriving?



Thursday afternoon/evening so we'll be at the mountain Friday morning. Possible hungover.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2011)

greg said:


> thursday afternoon/evening so we'll be at the mountain friday morning. *most likely* hungover.



fify


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 23, 2011)

Just because I like history..............Here's a picture from the early days at Sugarloaf.


----------



## darent (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm planning on skiing sugarloaf friday, too far to drive just for saturday& sunday, staying in farmington thursday night and driving to the loaf early friday morning


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Mar 23, 2011)

Greg said:


> Thursday afternoon/evening so we'll be at the mountain Friday morning. Possible hungover.



Please be hungover, it's the only way my old decrepit body can keep up with you!

I have a camp about 40 minutes away. I usually catch the NOAA weather in the morning then decide what time to head over. It's been rather icy lately, with the exception of the 5" of snow the other day. I'm sure by now it's been skied off and the ice has returned :-(

Why don't we say 10AM at Whiffletree Quad? I have an obnoxious peacock blue coat, blue helmet, black pants and either green Atomic or maroon Volkl tele skis.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 24, 2011)

Wish I could be there this weekend. Have fun everybody! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone have an opinion on the Sugarloaf ski school? i see the offer adult group clinics, this one caught my eye - 

*Black clinics are for advanced skiers and riders.  These clinics are designed to help you fine-tune your technique and tactics on all of Sugarloaf's famed terrain*

*90 minute (lift ticket required)	$35*

i'm wondering how much of this is bump oriented, i could use some pointers.  I'm wondering how crowded these get? i've done advanced group lessons before elsewhere and ended up as the only student.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 24, 2011)

When I called to book for this wknd, they mentioned over the phone that our package includes a 90 min Perfect Turn Lesson for each person. Unsure if any of you were planning to use this or if you could find an instructor to take u through the bumps on skidder but may be worth asking about.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> When I called to book for this wknd, they mentioned over the phone that our package *includes a 90 min Perfect Turn Lesson for each perso*n. Unsure if any of you were planning to use this or if you could find an instructor to take u through the bumps on skidder but may be worth asking about.



really? i don't recall reading that and they didn't mention it on the phone. I'll ask when i check in though. that could be awesome!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

The package included a lesson last year I think, not sure about this year.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm nearly certain that woman Lisa mentioned it to me when I booked.
She said that vouchers for the lesson should be included in the package upon check-in.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> When I called to book for this wknd, they mentioned over the phone that our package includes a 90 min Perfect Turn Lesson for each person. Unsure if any of you were planning to use this or if you could find an instructor to take u through the bumps on skidder but may be worth asking about.



Paul and I did the Perfect Turn thing last year, not really a lesson other than a guy gives you some pointers and some compliments.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Paul and I did the Perfect Turn thing last year, not really a lesson other than a guy gives you some pointers and some compliments.



was it a waste of time?  did you at least get to cut the lift lines? (if there were any)


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> was it a waste of time?  did you at least get to cut the lift lines? (if there were any)



Had to wait in line like everyone else. There probably were 10-15 of us so there wasn't a lot you could do in the hour or so.

You'd probably be better taking a private lesson at Okemo.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2011)

forgot about the perfect turn lesson.  where and when is the meet up?  I could use some pointers


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You'd probably be better taking a private lesson at Okemo.



i feel like a top 30 skier when i rip it up @ the big O!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> forgot about the perfect turn lesson.  where and when is the meet up?  I could use some pointers





> 90 minute clinics leave every day at 10:30 am and 1:30 pm



i'm thinking the 10:30 lesson on Sunday cuz the Sat stuff might conflict with BB tour.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

Seems like Greg and Brian are already there. Snow looks good from the fb pics ...


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Seems like Greg and Brian are already there. Snow looks good from the fb pics ...



They're hitting the slopes today!

Bastards...


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Seems like Greg and Brian are already there. Snow looks good from the fb pics ...



repost a few!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> repost a few!


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 24, 2011)

Stoking the Stoke.  Backside opened today.  Locals reporting unexpected 4 inches of Powder today.  :-D


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



That's significantly less shiney than it was last year. I'm jealous.


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 24, 2011)

On way!  

Any plans for pre-summit beverage check on Thursday?  Rack? Inn?  Bag? :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> On way!
> 
> Any plans for pre-summit beverage check on Thursday?  Rack? Inn?  Bag? :grin:



We just grabbed food at the bag.  May head down for some drinks at the bar in the hotel in a bit.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> That's significantly less shiney than it was last year. I'm jealous.



Its one million times better than last year.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

TeleGrrrl said:


> Please be hungover, it's the only way my old decrepit body can keep up with you!
> 
> I have a camp about 40 minutes away. I usually catch the NOAA weather in the morning then decide what time to head over. It's been rather icy lately, with the exception of the 5" of snow the other day. I'm sure by now it's been skied off and the ice has returned :-(
> 
> Why don't we say 10AM at Whiffletree Quad? I have an obnoxious peacock blue coat, blue helmet, black pants and either green Atomic or maroon Volkl tele skis.



Any chance we can make that 10am at the top of king pine instead?

I'll look like the guy in my avatar; orange pants, black or black/grey jacket, white helmet, and brownish Fischer Watea skis.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Its one million times better than last year.



One BILLION times better. The little bit of trees we skied today which are hardly off the beaten path were fantastic!


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

Greg said:


> One BILLION times better. The little bit of trees we skied today which are hardly off the beaten path were fantastic!



I repeat: you guys suck.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2011)

severine said:


> I repeat: you guys suck.



Fantastic as in boot to shin deep with no worry about hitting anything nasty. Base is deep. Surface is soft.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2011)

Skimaine said:


> On way!
> 
> Any plans for pre-summit beverage check on Thursday?  Rack? Inn?  Bag? :grin:



Chillin in the Double Diamond right now.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 24, 2011)

severine said:


> I repeat: you guys suck.



+1 Billion
Stupid other resposibilities and stuff... :???:


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm at my cottage now. I'll head over to KPB probably 10-10:30ish. I'll just look for your orange pants, can't see how I could miss those! I have a builder stopping by in the morning to look at my roof. My schedule is contingent upon his. My usual pattern is KPB, Brackett Basin if the snow looks good,. I like the first glade. Then runs down Haulback, Widowmaker and Ramdown. 

Bag lunch in KP room

Then run from the top or snowfields. Head to SuperQuad to finish out day if no crowds, otherwise back to  KPB or Spillway.

Happy Hour at the Bag starts at 3pm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2011)

So who's going farking nuts right now with excitement like a six year old on christmas morning??


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So who's going farking nuts right now with excitement like a six year old on christmas morning??



Raises hand ...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So who's going farking nuts right now with excitement like a six year old on christmas morning??



Me!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So who's going farking nuts right now with excitement like a six year old on christmas morning??



I feel like I'm getting coal in my stocking...


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I feel like I'm getting coal in my stocking...



No kidding!


----------



## skimom (Mar 25, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Not to jinx's things but the weather for the AZ Summit is starting to look up! Accuweather is saying 3"-6" on Tuesday followed by below freezing temps through the weekend with the chance for more snow Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!! Goodbye suntan.......hello Bracket Basin!!
> 
> Either way getting pumped for next weekend!
> 
> ...



You're missing us. 
skimom(+4)
Anyone else bringing kids??


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2011)

TeleGrrrl said:


> I'm at my cottage now. I'll head over to KPB probably 10-10:30ish. I'll just look for your orange pants, can't see how I could miss those! I have a builder stopping by in the morning to look at my roof. My schedule is contingent upon his. My usual pattern is KPB, Brackett Basin if the snow looks good,. I like the first glade. Then runs down Haulback, Widowmaker and Ramdown.
> 
> Bag lunch in KP room
> 
> ...



Sorry we missed you. We ended up getting pretty lost in bracket basin and had to do a bit of hiking to get back out. By the time we made it back to king pine it was after 11...


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> That's significantly less shiney than it was last year. I'm jealous.



Man I yard saled it twice on that second kicker. The first run of the day on Saturday. 

Later in the afternoon I did it again, only that time the brake on my ski failed and the ski went flying off the trail under the superquad line. Luckily it stopped on some shrubs before diving down the river. :-o


----------



## Redliner (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks so much to AlpineZone for a fantastic weekend!! We had a blast! Looking forward to this season so much and hopefully another trip to the Loaf with AZ!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2011)

Redliner said:


> Thanks so much to AlpineZone for a fantastic weekend!! We had a blast! Looking forward to this season so much and hopefully another trip to the Loaf with AZ!!



Thanks for checking in.  Glad you had a good time!  I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2011)

Redliner said:


> Thanks so much to AlpineZone for a fantastic weekend!! We had a blast! Looking forward to this season so much and hopefully another trip to the Loaf with AZ!!



Nice the snow is bringing everyone outta the woodwork


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

bump for 2012 stoke


----------

